# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  أهم كتب أصول الفقه

## العسقلاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عندي سؤال إلى الإخوة رواد هذا الموقع المبارك إن شاء الله، وهو: ما هي أهم كتب أصول الفقه للمبتدئين؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

من أهم كتب أصول الفقه للمبتدئين :الورقات في أصول الفقه وتعرف بورقات إمام الحرمين الجويني {ت478ه  } وهي منظومة في أكثر من مائتي بيت ، عليها شروح قديمة وحديثة

----------


## الحمادي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 





> من أهم كتب أصول الفقه للمبتدئين :الورقات في أصول الفقه وتعرف بورقات إمام الحرمين الجويني {ت478ه  } وهي منظومة في أكثر من مائتي بيت ، عليها شروح قديمة وحديثة



بارك الله فيكم 
بل الورقات متنٌ نثري، نظمه بعضهم

----------


## أبو محمد المصرى

النبذة الكافية في أصول الفقه لابن حزم الأندلسي
تجده في المرفق
كذلك تحصيل المأمول مختصر إرشاد الفحول تجده على الرابط
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=2655

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

سددك الله 

المتون التي يشتغل بحفظها هي تلك المتون التي اعتنى بها العلماء شرحا ودراسة وحفظا فينظر إلى المتن الذي يراد حفظه 
هل هو مخدوم من قبل العلماء هل عليه شروح وحل إشكالاته وتفكيك عباراته ؟
وهل كان العلماء يعتنون بحفظه ؟
وهل هو سهل العبارة سهل الحفظ أم لا ؟
وهل هي معتمدة في هذا الفن أم لا ؟؟
فعلى ضوء هذه الأسس يقوم العلماء بترشيح المتن المراد حفظه لا على ضوء الانتصار للمذهب الذي ينتمي إليه 
وإذا نظرنا إلى متون الأصول نجد أنها تنقسم إلى قسمين :
متون لم تعرج على جميع مسائل الأصول بل ذكرت نبذ وأصول هذا العلم وكلياته مثل الورقات ورسالة العكبري الحنبلي ورسالة ابن سعدي ونحوها 
فأما رسالة الورقات فقد توفرت فيها تلك الأسس من كثرة الخدمة وسلاسة اللفظ والاعتناء بحفظها والاعتماد عليها في هذا الفن 
وكذا رسالة ابن سعدي وأما رسالة العكبري فلا أرى ذلك فلا أنصح بحفظها
القسم الثاني : متون تعرج على جميع مسائل الأصول لا يفوتها إلى النزر اليسير مع ذكر بعض الخلاف مثل المنهاج للبيضاوي الشافعي والمنار للنسفي في أصول الحنفية وجمع الجوامع  للتاج السبكي الشافعي والتنقيح للقرافي المالكي ومختصر التحرير لابن النجار الحنبلي وغيرها 
وكل هذه المتون توفرت فيها تلك الأسس والضوابط 
ومختصر التحرير فك عباراته وشرحه شرحا وافيا مؤلفه فلا يعترض بقلة شروحه وكذا شرحه العثيمين وغيره

والمبتديء في هذا الفن يبدأ بالورقات للجويني أو نظمها والنثر أفضل أو رسالة ابن سعدي  هذه المرحلة الأولى
ثم بعد ذلك يختار من القسم الثاني أحد المتون 
وبعدها يقرأ شرحه 
ثم يتبحر في كتب هذا الفن فيقرأ ما يشاء منها 

أما النبذة لأبي محمد ابن حزم فلا أنصح بها لعدم توفر الأسس السابقة فيها  وكذا تحصيل المأمول 
والطالب النجيب لا يحفظ متنا غير مخدوم لم يعتني به العلماء حفظا وشرحا ودراسة ونقدا واعتراضا والله أعلم

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

شكرا للأخ الحمادي على تنبيهه لي  والمومن مرآة أخيه  ، فالورقات -فعلا - متن نثري  نظمه  الشرف العمريطي  فمعذرة

----------


## العسقلاني

> [COLOR="Black"]تنقسم إلى قسمين :
> متون لم تعرج على جميع مسائل الأصول بل ذكرت نبذ وأصول هذا العلم وكلياته مثل الورقات ورسالة العكبري الحنبلي ورسالة ابن سعدي ونحوها 
> فأما رسالة الورقات فقد توفرت فيها تلك الأسس من كثرة الخدمة وسلاسة اللفظ والاعتناء بحفظها والاعتماد عليها في هذا الفن 
> وكذا رسالة ابن سعدي وأما رسالة العكبري فلا أرى ذلك فلا أنصح بحفظها
> القسم الثاني : متون تعرج على جميع مسائل الأصول لا يفوتها إلى النزر اليسير مع ذكر بعض الخلاف مثل المنهاج للبيضاوي الشافعي والمنار للنسفي في أصول الحنفية وجمع الجوامع  للتاج السبكي الشافعي والتنقيح للقرافي المالكي ومختصر التحرير لابن النجار الحنبلي وغيرها 
> وكل هذه المتون توفرت فيها تلك الأسس والضوابط 
> ومختصر التحرير فك عباراته وشرحه شرحا وافيا مؤلفه فلا يعترض بقلة شروحه وكذا شرحه العثيمين وغيره


جزاك الله خيرا أخي أمجد وهناك استفسار بخصوص أفضل الشروح على الورقات. 
كما أني لم أعرف رسالة ابن سعدي فلو تكرمت بالتوضيح عن هذا الكتاب. 
وحبذا لو قمت أو أحد من رواد هذا الموقع المبارك إن شاء الله بكتابة نبذم مختصرة عن كتب القسم الثاني تتناول اسم الكتاب والمؤلف وأفضل الشروح له مع بيان أفضل طبعة للكتاب إن كان له أكثر من تحقيق. 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الدكتور صالح محمد النعيمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله بالاخوة الكرام القائمين على هذا الموقع العتيد ، اما عن الاخ السائل عن أهم كتب أصول الفقه اخي الكريم يا رعاك الله عليك بقراءة مناهج علماء الاصول على يد شيخ متمكن حتى يتسنى لك قراءة اي كتاب في العلم المخصوص ،ومن ثم انتقل الى كتب العلماء المعاصرين لك مثل الدكتور الخن او الدكتور البغا او الدكتور مصطفى ابراهيم الزلمي من حيث كتابه الموسوم بـــ( اصول الفقه في نسيجه الجديد ) وهو كتاب يدرس حتى في امريكا 
اخوك المحب الدكتور صالح محمد النعيمي

----------

